# Oh.   Em.  Gee! (CUT PIC ADDED)



## LJA (Jul 20, 2009)

I think I might have actually pulled off some semblence of a freakin' SWIRL!!!!  It was way dark to take pics in the saponatorium, and it totally isn't showing up in the pic, but....dig ME!  YAAAY!!!!  I kinda did it!!!


----------



## agriffin (Jul 20, 2009)

OMG is RIGHT!!   :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

That is absolutely stunning!!  WOW!!


----------



## heartsong (Jul 20, 2009)

*x*

:shock:  ooooh, i betcha that's going to be gorgeous in the daylight!

congrats on the swirls!  

it looks great!


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Jul 20, 2009)

Cut it!!! CUT IT!!!! 

I got a FAAAAAHHHHBULOUS swirl on Tomato Leaf the other day.  Then, my camera died.


----------



## LJA (Jul 20, 2009)

Vinca Leaf said:
			
		

> Cut it!!! CUT IT!!!!
> 
> I got a FAAAAAHHHHBULOUS swirl on Tomato Leaf the other day.  Then, my camera died.



Oh a likely story!!!  (Hee!)  You better be drawing us a picture then!  LOL!


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Jul 20, 2009)

ROFL!

I'll get right on that....


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

LJA  that is absolutely gorgeous srsly  , swirling challenged my @$$ ha!  or is it that new slab mold  :wink:  Well done ( applause emoticon).

Kitn


----------



## krissy (Jul 20, 2009)

some of your swirls look like flowers! that is gorgeous!!


----------



## LJA (Jul 20, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> LJA  that is absolutely gorgeous srsly  , swirling challenged my @$$ ha!  or is it that new slab mold  :wink:  Well done ( applause emoticon).
> 
> Kitn



Yeah, that's the Mr. LJA Special!    I've never tried this kind of swirl before and I did learn a few things already.  The first thing being that pouring from my dollar store, biga$$, limp plastic, spouted bowls isn't the best thing...lol.  (Shut up, it's all I had), and I'd probably start pouring at a slightly thicker trace.  I did it at a real thin one and I might have gotten a better "drag".  Too fun!  I love learning new stuff.     Thanx, Krissy and everyone.


----------



## Sibi (Jul 20, 2009)

OOOhhhhh, you definitely did it.  Those are some nice lookin swirls!!    And pretty colors too!


----------



## Milla (Jul 20, 2009)

OMG!  That is soooo pretty.  I can't wait to see the cut pics.  Way to go!


----------



## Dixie (Jul 20, 2009)

Fabulous darling just fabulous!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow, absolutly stunning, very nice


----------



## heyjude (Jul 20, 2009)

What rich colors! Beautiful swirls, too!!    

Jude


----------



## Mandarin (Jul 20, 2009)

That is gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## Rosey (Jul 20, 2009)

that is really beautiful!


----------



## simplypuresoycandles (Jul 20, 2009)

looks wonderful!! Can't wait until you post pics of it cut!!!!


----------



## topcat (Jul 21, 2009)

Perfection!  And the colours are delish  

Tanya


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Jul 21, 2009)

oh yum! that reminds me of the top of a strawberry cheesecake only much prettier, well done I bet you're more than excited lol I would be too.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow! What a color!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

Gorgeous! I wanna see cut pics


----------



## jarvan (Jul 21, 2009)

Seriously fantablulous-looking swirlies. I can't wait to see the cuts. What made the rich red? Just color or additive?


----------



## eucalypta (Jul 21, 2009)

jarvan said:
			
		

> Seriously fantablulous-looking swirlies. I can't wait to see the cuts. What made the rich red? Just color or additive?



I fully agree! And have the same question about the red 
Can't wait to see the cut pics!


----------



## LJA (Jul 21, 2009)

Good morning, kids.    
The "red" is actually fuschia labcolors (again....I did the same color on the Love Spell soap) at it's HIGHEST recommended strength, and peach LabColor. You can see from the pic below it's more fuschia than red, after gelling.  I'm a little freaked out this morning though, because I also did my freakishly high SF experiment  (18%) on this batch and I had a layer of oil on top of the soap when I unwrapped it and took the lid off.  EEEK!!!  (Note to self:  It was too high, knucklehead.  lol).  I tilted the mold and poured the excess off.  It was maybe 1/2 a teaspoon, total - and it looks like I got condensation too.  I had the wood lid on and two towels.  (Too hot? Ive never used lids before, only saran wrap. ).  Now the texture is sorta funky on top...Grrr.  Now what?!  It looks like were never getting sunshine again here, so here's another dark pic...lol.
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## jarvan (Jul 21, 2009)

I am seriously considering getting some labcolors, but have one more question. Do you get bleeding from the colors or just a nice white lather? I made some purple-as-hell soap with oxides and it turns the sink purple.


----------



## LJA (Jul 21, 2009)

jarvan said:
			
		

> I am seriously considering getting some labcolors, but have one more question. Do you get bleeding from the colors or just a nice white lather? I made some purple-as-hell soap with oxides and it turns the sink purple.



I have never once gotten colored lather from them.  They're a bit pricey but I like them a lot.


----------



## candice19 (Jul 21, 2009)

I am in LOVE with the color!!!  Gorgeous!


----------



## LJA (Jul 21, 2009)

Here's the cut...


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 21, 2009)

That came out great! Congrats!


----------



## krissy (Jul 21, 2009)

those came out amazing!


----------



## tangled_panda (Jul 21, 2009)

wow that does look amazing.  I haven't been able to master the swirl in CP.  
Where is the little bowing down emoticon when you need it. . .


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

Holy Beautiful Batman , that rocks  srsly . Well done   

Kitn


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 22, 2009)

That is really pretty soap! Your DH makes great moulds, maybe he should go into business.
I think the two towels and the lid was too much insulation, the texture that you got on top is from overheating. Probably just the lid would be enough.
Did you cut the tops off?


----------



## waychie (Jul 22, 2009)

:shock:   Amazingly beautiful, I love those!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

Perfect cut! just how do you cut them so precisely?


----------



## LJA (Jul 22, 2009)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> That is really pretty soap! Your DH makes great moulds, maybe he should go into business.
> I think the two towels and the lid was too much insulation, the texture that you got on top is from overheating. Probably just the lid would be enough.
> Did you cut the tops off?



ChrissyB:   I'm gonna try it with just the lid next time.  And yeah..I cut it off.  Thanks.

Soapforbreakfast:  I just used a big drywall knife and got lucky for once...lol.


----------



## simplypuresoycandles (Jul 22, 2009)

WOW looks so darn good after you cut too -- I LOVE THE COLOR COMBO!


----------



## topcat (Jul 22, 2009)

Totally awesome soap...!!! Love it    

Tanya


----------



## SimplyE (Jul 23, 2009)

SWEEEETTTTT!!!  Those rock!  Don't cha luv the lab colors!!!  Gotta work on my swirls.  Oh, gotta get a slab mold first  :?


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## vivcarm (Jul 23, 2009)

Fabulous, love the colour and the swirls, :mrgreen:


----------



## rubato456 (Jul 23, 2009)

speechless! you rock the boat like no one's business!  8)


----------



## gekko62 (Jul 25, 2009)

Kinda got it????? I'd say you _nailed_ it!   

...it's gorgeous colours like those that are tempting me away from the naturals...they're just sooooooo pretty!    :wink:


----------



## ikindred (Jul 26, 2009)

These soaps came out beautiful.  I want to venture into swirling  but I am sooooooo scared I am going to ruin my soap.   :shock:


----------



## MsBien (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow, gorgeous soap!

Stacie


----------



## twilightluver (Jul 27, 2009)

i am so happy for yopu..this is beautiful..love those colors


----------



## twilightluver (Jul 27, 2009)

awesome


----------



## eucalypta (Jul 30, 2009)

The cut pics are even better than it showed in the mould!
I love that color combo - you did a great job there. 

About lab colors: I've got quite a lot of them and do love them.
some colors bleed, but once you know it's no point.

Just bought the La bomb colours too - but have not yet used them.
I tried the Girlie Pink in a CP, assuming it would fade, becuase it is not meant for use in CP - but it is still there !


----------

